
Tumblr’s porn ban is going about as badly as expected - sghi
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/12/tumblrs-porn-ban-is-going-about-as-badly-as-expected/
======
sddfd
What is the problem with nipples? I thought it was about porn.

~~~
sp332
It's more complicated than that. "Female-presenting nipples" is a direct quote
from the policy: [https://tumblr.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/231885248-Sensi...](https://tumblr.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/231885248-Sensitive-content)

